# *Proof's* training journal



## MillionsofPeaches

I've decided to copy Anney and record everything that I'm doing with Proof here. I want to reference it when I need to and rewriting it here will help me absorb it a bit better. Plus how fun to look back and see where he was. 

So here goes..

Yesterday went to a beautiful piece of land with some great ponds and land. 
First two set ups on water. Using the most disgusting birds on the planet. Water and nasty birds are Proof's favorite thing so got to work hard on delivery as he's had a bit of a bird chomping issue. 

First set up didn't appear hard to me but it did give him a problem on the memory bird. Two ponds separated by a dike. 
Short bird in his face throwing flat into the water falling behind a feeder at the end of the pond. Slight angle entry about 75 yards starting on the mound. Proof did perfect on that. Long Memory bird falling angled back right in the other pond past a finger that the dogs should swim past and keep going to the mark. Very good angle entry about 80 or 90 yards. 
Sent Proof and he just switched to the first bird but didn't go into he water, instead tried running down the dike. Surprised me! So I called him back with a here and small nic and reran him. Bird boy made a bit of motion with no sound to make sure proof was looking out. He took off, ran on the finger instead of swimming along it but then pushed off and swam across to the bird. That was a win as there was a connecting finger that the dog could get up on and then backside the gun and run around to the bird. He did not do that, whew! The bird had landed on the bank's edge and when Proof got to the other side hunted a bit, saw a decoy swam to the decoy checked it out and then went to the AOF and found bird came back to it and brought it in.
Birds at line, sat him, and with every crunch was a fetch and if that didn't stop him then a fetch and small nic. When he stopped then waited for a drop command and then received bird. It was much better. 

Second set up was nuts. One short bird on land and the long bird was very very hard for Proof and I knew it going in. Changed the way we did things on that set up as I knew it was over his head. Did short bird first that was right in his face. He nailed that which was good as it was meant for a confidence booster going into the hard mark. 
Memory mark was a 45 degree angle of about 120 yards into the corner of a third pond starting on the mound and running over small slopes. Swim was at least 100 yards. There were ducks everywhere and they were not leaving their pond so as Proof entered they swarmed around him and kept coming back. He did good with that, I was surprised and kept his eye on the mark. But as he swam to the other end which was the longest point of the pond he lost sight of the gun and got lost. Half way in he started stalling and I stopped him and gave him a back command which he took. Kept going and then started stalling again. Gave another back command which he took this time with noise from BB. But he just started giving in and swimming in circles clearly lost. Called him and started all over but this time closer to the shore and at a slightly different angle. This time he went in, swam farther and towards the end the BB gave another call to keep his momentum. He made it across, got out, ran up and got the bird. Big win there as the bird was at a V point that created suction that most dogs ran all around looking for and backsliding the gun. Proof had marked the bird well, just couldn't trust himself to get across that pond when the picture changed. But we got him across and he did it. 
Bird delivery better than the first set up.

Third set up strictly land in a field of hay bales. Singles and a head swinging exercise. Short gun very much in the face with BB standing with bird landing on side of mound. Long bird first landing among hay bales with BB sitting and not as noticeable. Ran first bird with send immediately if dog took his head off the long bird. Proof did good on this and got his bird in the bales. Second mark Proof took a good line but drove up the mound instead of on the side and had a small tight hunt on top of mound and then found it. Proud that he drove up instead of around the mound. 

First delivery of bird was eh. Second delivery was very good and Proof looked up at me knowing he had to control that chomp. I saw it in his eyes. So hopefully he is figuring it out that he must stop that crap.


----------



## K9-Design

YAY Proofers! You guys work so hard!
Hey, how close do you live to Swainsboro, GA? Met a guy at the Qual this weekend that lived there and he was bemoaning lack of training partners. Real nice guy, got two ribbons in the Qual. I thought that was up in your area.


----------



## krazybronco2

K9-Design said:


> YAY Proofers! You guys work so hard!
> Hey, how close do you live to Swainsboro, GA? Met a guy at the Qual this weekend that lived there and he was bemoaning lack of training partners. Real nice guy, got two ribbons in the Qual. I thought that was up in your area.


Are you talking about wes wilkes? nice guy but swainsboro is a pretty nice drive from where we are located if i remember correctly just over 2hrs. and just a little extra, i work with his dad and he loves talking dogs and ducks.


----------



## K9-Design

Yes, it was Wes. I googled Swainsboro to Augusta and it was like 1 1/2 hrs. Talk about BFE!


----------



## Alaska7133

MOP,
thanks for sharing your journey. Mr Proof is doing so well. It was fun to watch him at the derby. He was so calm walking to the line! You and he will be great!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

How small a world that Ben works with this guy's dad! Crazy!!

So today was a really really great day. 

First set up was an indented triple with the middle bird right in front. Long bird was incredibly far over some slops and through several patches of cover, measured in around 320 to 330 yards. Proof ran that first and he did amazingly good. Got all the way out there and went through a big patch of heavy cover and then at the end back sided the gun but only for a moment then got back and got his bird. I was literally shocked. 
Bird delivery was perfect. I was shocked!
Second bird was short, about 180 to 200 yards and in cover. Proof shot right through it and lined it beautifully. Third bird, middle bird was about shortest about 170 yards. He nailed that one as well. Very impressed that he didn't avoid cover. 
Bird delivery was perfect for other two. I think that what I've been doing is helping and it is amazing to see how he just seemed to get it. 
Moved to water. three very hard marks. Ran them as singles. First mark was a really problem for proof two months ago but today he just lined it. Down a hill into water over point in water up a very steep hill and into cover. I just stood there with my mouth open. Not a very long mark, just 110 yards or more if you take into account the hills but a lot o obstacles. Wet duck delivery he dropped the bird at the line and I immediately gave him a correction and he sntached it up and delivered perfectly. 
Second mark similar but had more a channel swim and falling into a tree line. About 160 yards. He also just nailed it. Delivery was perfect. 
Third bird was insanely hard. I didn't think he could handle it so we shortened the mark from about 250 yards to about 220. It was a hard angle entry about 100 yards down a hill and channel swim then up over a dike and down into a small pond but only a tiny amount of water and out and get the bird at the base of the mound. 
Proof has had problems int he past with second ponds especially ones that are lower than the first. Well NOT TODAY. So happy!! He even got out a bit to cheat around that pond but then remembered oops must swim when see water and got in and swam a few yards and finished the mark. I was just so pleased!! Coming back he got right into the water and swam back Delivery was spot on. 
Today Proof was amazing. It is days like these that I just make me feel so good as I know that I've been training him to be able to handle it and not fall apart!!


----------



## K9-Design

I'm glad to hear the reports on delivery techniques!


----------



## nolefan

This is great Shelby!!! Love the details, it will be fun to see how he moves forward


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

thanks guys!! I'm excited to see how he moves forward too. It will be nice to reread this in a few months....

So today was a hard but good day for us. Learned some new stuff to work on and saw some old stuff has been getting better!

First ran a land set up on mound. three guns out. First a double memory bird around 280 yards going through some cover and up a hill with gun out of sight for a bit. Teaching dog to carry that line without the gun and past the visible short gun. Go bird 225 or so yards in cover but next to a bare patch meant to pull them out of cover. Long bird past short gun though cover, about 300 yards. Proof nailed all of that. Not a correction needed. Perfect on bird delivery even with some pheasants!!!! (Proof loves some pheasants but who doesn't, right?)

Now onto water, much harder. 
First mark steep angle down a hill with bird landing on a bank 140 yards or so. Line needed to get into water but so cheaty and then get on a point off the point back into water and onto bank. 
Well, Proof cheated so hard. So so hard...lol. Stopped him no no here shortened ext but that little poop head needs more work on skirting those small water ponds. 
Second mark, to the right of the line very very steep angle down a hill into pond total mark about 180 yards and worked on the right exit of the water. Too left and they are behind the gun. Luckily Proof nailed this and was impressed he carried that line without squaring. 
Third mark straight out in front of us. Toughest mark. Still about 190 yards but going at a slight angle down and exit was important as well. In font of the dog with a very steep hill and when they got down there gun was behind hill. They could not see it at all but look look there is that old gun just sitting right in their face. So like a lot of dogs Proof couldn't help himself. Did just okay taking the right exit but squared a bit at the end. Stopped in water, here here and then stopped again, handled right. Took a better exit but got out and ran and said YAHOO look at that old gun right there. Just too tempting. Took off and got his first real big boy correction. Took it like a champ! HERE HERE and back into the water. whistle and a handle back at the same time the BB called hey hey to build momentum. Proof figured it out, kept on back and got his bird! yay! Ran it again but just a tad bit shorter to the bank and Proof did great. Didn't run it again from original line as he had a lot of correction and just wanted to stop on a good note. Very happy that he took those corrections without buckling and came bag with a wagging tail. 
Very greatest thing, I trained with a fellow that hasn't seen proof in about a month and a half and he was very happy with Proof's progress which has been just me and ben working with him. I've fixed one of the biggest issues he had and that was evident with the marks we ran. Two months ago Proof wouldn't have gone across that water without seeing the gun. 
Old proofers is learning and growing in leaps and bounds. 
So what to work on, those cheating ponds and keep on working on drop command. Also keep on working line work but that is coming along nicely. I'm getting more comfortable with that as well. Also working on handling skills. Need to get him stretched out!! working on that tomorrow morning. Proofers is dead tired right now. Dead tired.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today I've worked hard on remote drop. So far I've gotten him to drop a few feet in front of me but boy does he not like this one bit. 
It is interesting this is the first time I've ever seen Proof really have to submit to me about something he just doesn't want to do. I can read it all over his face. I'm not using any physical force just telling him to drop. He lowers his head and looks at me with these doggie eyes and after a few seconds will start the process of dropping. Sometimes he actually has to lay down to do it. 
I am not going to get all over him about quickness or how he does it right now. I sense the extreme dislike for him to do this and will respect that at the moment. And I'm rewarding with lots of praise when he does it. 
Once he gets over it and realizes dropping and leaving his most favorite thing isn't the end of the world then we'll move over to longer distances and birds. Then we'll work on getting snappier about it. 

Also got serious about foundation yard work. He didn't mind that a bit. 
No real physical work today but little proofers is mentally tired now. Lucky for him no more work. Tomorrow is probably going to be a freebie. Unless no rain, then work on skirting ponds.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

well this is fun. I have used only one kind of whistle for the entirety of Proof's life. Well I'm trying to transition to another whistle and who would have guessed it would cause so much confusion for him. He doesn't sit on any whistles or come into here with this darn thing. What a pain in the butt. I'm having to start all over again. 
I hate this whistle anyway so this just makes me more annoyed with it. 

So today has been all about sitting on the whistle...again. fun. not.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I forgot my whistle once and used a backup I had. It was a different kind as well and Molly did not get it at all. Thank goodness she responds quickly to a verbal sit but now I know that my backup whistle has to be the same kind of whistle.


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> well this is fun. I have used only one kind of whistle for the entirety of Proof's life. Well I'm trying to transition to another whistle and who would have guessed it would cause so much confusion for him. He doesn't sit on any whistles or come into here with this darn thing. What a pain in the butt. I'm having to start all over again.
> I hate this whistle anyway so this just makes me more annoyed with it.
> 
> So today has been all about sitting on the whistle...again. fun. not.


LOL!
So who's having a harder time to transition, you or Proof?
That reminds me of the time I decided that I needed to make my already-QAA dog learn to heel on both sides ... that didn't work out so well, we were both ticked off at each other!

The long range whistles really do make a difference. Have you chosen a Green Monster or a Dallesassee(sp?)?

FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Omg there are different kinds???? I'm just using one Ben gave me!!! H told me I could use my wonderful favorite whistle but J told me to transition!!! Ugh I hate it!!! Ben what kind is it in using??


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Vivian I have five of my kind of whistles lol they are all over my car and house. So now I can't even use them any more :weary::weary::weary::weary:


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Omg there are different kinds???? I'm just using one Ben gave me!!! H told me I could use my wonderful favorite whistle but J told me to transition!!! Ugh I hate it!!! Ben what kind is it in using??


Ha!
And on top of that, within each type of whistle, some are demonstrably better than others. I have two Green Monsters in my truck ... one for training and one for trials. The good one only gets used at trials.
But right now you don't need to order a dozen just to see which one or two are the best of the lot:no: ... that'll come later:.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

FTGoldens said:


> Ha!
> And on top of that, within each type of whistle, some are demonstrably better than others. I have two Green Monsters in my truck ... one for training and one for trials. The good one only gets used at trials.
> But right now you don't need to order a dozen just to see which one or two are the best of the lot:no: ... that'll come later:.



You are scaring me....


----------



## krazybronco2

FTGoldens said:


> Ha!
> And on top of that, within each type of whistle, some are demonstrably better than others. I have two Green Monsters in my truck ... one for training and one for trials. The good one only gets used at trials.
> But right now you don't need to order a dozen just to see which one or two are the best of the lot:no: ... that'll come later:.


 
HAHAHA!!! yes im about to order some more GREEN MONSTERS for my hunting lanyards and then i will start seeing if i can tell a diff and the not so good ones go to the hunting laynards and the two best will be for training and trialing.

Shelby green monster is what you are blowing and FT dont tell her how much they are cause she would really start to freak then!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Gosh I'm exhausted today. So much to learn and remember. 

Today ran a set up on land. A LONG LONG single meant to be a head swinging mark which Proof had no problem. The double was tighter and converging. Proof had a hard time looking out on that memory bird which was the middle bird of the three marks. He got his go bird and then had to get corrected for going back to it. Finally got him out to the memory bird but he went right to it so I don't know what his problem was. Just couldn't take his eyes off the outside marks. Will work on that. 

Water was insanity once again. Ran a double with the middle long bird as a single. Wasn't sure about the double but tried it anyway. The go bird was SO HARD for all the dogs for some reason. Just a weird bird landing on a point in line of the middle gun which was way up a hill behind it. The memory bird was to the right across a different pond up on land. that mark I was worried about. Proof went on go bird, did the water part great but kept on running after getting on the point. So did 75% of the other dogs. It was just a weird mark. BB called him in and he got his bird. Came in and NAILED the memory bird which is what I wasn't sure about. Swam across and got it. came in and then did the long single. He swam the channel perfectly, didn't square a bit but then got up on land and got straight to the area but was too left. He hunted tirelessly in deep cover, which the bird was not in, it was on the ground. He didn't leave and go behind the gun either, that was a hugh plus. It was okay, he must not have marked it super great and really he is used to the birds landing a bit closer to the gun as this BB has a mega throw across. Didn't matter, the water work was excellent so the BB just moved a tad over to the right and Proof pushed more to the right and got his bird. 
Learned a lot about lining up on triples and also watched a lot of blinds. Lots of work on my part. Trying to get all my ducks in a row. I have so much work to do on myself its overwhelming!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Todays training. Proof is constantly being challenged now with new set ups. Finally he is making lots of mistakes and now we are REALLY training. Before, everything was easy for Proof. I'm excited about these new developments, it means we can move forward!!

So today first was a set of three long singles. First bird not a problem to the right. Second mark was a new mark for Proof. It landed in deep cover but practically in the woods. Of course he had to go over lots of ditches to get there too. Proof was the ONLY dog to put his face on the bird! So cool as I wasn't sure how he'd do with such a mark. Third mark, eh, not so good. It was a super long mark, not even sure how long but landed on top of a mound and was running past the previous said bird. Proof took a right line but then after he passed the short gun he drove up then turned and switched! GRRR. So gave him a no here nic and pulled him in. Had the BB motion again and Proof went back out. He again didn't want to drive that far and thought about switching but caught himself and pushed on. Found it and brought it back. i was happy about him making the right decision after the correction. 
Not liking this hunt at the old falls he's doing lately when the going gets tough!
Second set up. a delayed triple. Not sure if Proof could do this as he's never done it before. 
Long bird way out. Probably 350 yards. Gun is out of sight for a long time. Long bird and easy bird pinched double set up. 
So middle long bird, then watch the go bird. Send. come back in, watch easy bird, pick it up. then long memory bird. He nailed the two outside birds but when it came to the long bird which he focused on just fine, he stopped at the easy bird again and started a hunt. GRRRR. correction, brought back to long bird. BB motioned and then sat down. Proof then ran up and nailed it. So what the heck? I'm wondering why all of the sudden he's going back to old fall on the hardest mark? Is it lazy or lack of confidence because both times he knew where to go after the second throw. 
Oh well, working hard to to now train not to do that any longer. Its okay he just doesn't know not to do this.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was a LONG day. 
First set up was a converging double the go bird landing on a crest of a hill against a treelike. The memory bird was meant to make the dogs hunt behind the gun. Proof nailed the go bird which was difficult for a lot of dogs and then he did great on the memory bird had a small hunt but in the area, didn't get sucked in by the factors. 
Second set up. Again converging. Go bird not to far away long bird was designed to cheat big time. Super long water entry with a road going next to a long pond. Proof cheated. Stopped him and as I stopped him he started to get into he water, which he knew better anyway. Still called him back. Second run I guess he thought he got into trouble getting into water and ran super fat from the water...NOPE buddy. stop, nic, here here, nic. Shortened up about ten feet and he nailed it and then came back great. Reran from original spot and that little jerk nailed the mark but cheated coming BACK! So stopped him, walked out to him heeled him back to the other side of pond. Sit, stay. met him at the other end and made him swim back to me then met him at the line. 
Third series. both mark right to left. Go bird at the end of a pond on a dike. Memory bird was ridiculously long over several slopes and the field is cut into strips of cover. Proof lost sight of the gun and ended up on the wrong side of the gun. Wrapped around and got his bird. Rerun it and he did it again. This time, stopped him (which he stopped way out there on this stupid whistle finally!!) and called him back. Reran it with a BIG white bumper. He took the correct line and ended up with the bird.

Had him do an honor at the water after running the marks and he did that just fine. 
Went on and started him on pattern blinds in a new location. He picked that up fine. So we will keep working on those and the ones in his old field and see how he does. 
Long day. PLUS was he NEVER went back to an old fall today. Not even on that really hard long mark that he had to take and lost sight of the gun.Good boy.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

So yesterday had a day off of marks but worked on pattern blinds a few times in the yard and once in the field. He is doing great on the yard blinds but the longer ones in the field he's all over the place. I'm just letting it be. I've been told this is the best way to do things but its so hard to not correct his line every ten feet! We'll see. He's a baby and he has time. Not to mention last night was the first time trying it. 
So this weekend that is what we'll be working on several times a day. Monday back to marks.


----------



## krazybronco2

it was fun watching him run and HE is a lot FASTER that kat so better have your whistle ready!


----------



## gdgli

MillionsofPeaches said:


> So yesterday had a day off of marks but worked on pattern blinds a few times in the yard and once in the field. He is doing great on the yard blinds but the longer ones in the field he's all over the place. I'm just letting it be. I've been told this is the best way to do things but its so hard to not correct his line every ten feet! We'll see. He's a baby and he has time. Not to mention last night was the first time trying it.
> So this weekend that is what we'll be working on several times a day. Monday back to marks.


Get the momentum, precision will come.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Thanks, G. I reran them on Saturday and he did so much better! He is starting to understand. Also, his sits are getting back to where they were with the old whistle. I was getting burnt out on being so patient on those sits. 
It is raining again today but I will do some pattern blinds in the yard in between showers and maybe get out there and do some more in the field I will have to see how it goes. 
I don't think I care to see another raindrop as long as I live. This messed up my training plans this morning.


----------



## krazybronco2

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Thanks, G. I reran them on Saturday and he did so much better! He is starting to understand. Also, his sits are getting back to where they were with the old whistle. I was getting burnt out on being so patient on those sits.
> It is raining again today but I will do some pattern blinds in the yard in between showers and maybe get out there and do some more in the field I will have to see how it goes.
> I don't think I care to see another raindrop as long as I live. This messed up my training plans this morning.


rain has ruined my training plans for almost 2 weeks!!! have yet to get out to check some duck holes and see if they have water but with all this water they should be ready to go when duck season rolls in.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Ben, matt is driving me nuts about duck hunting. You might have to take him by himself with you one day.


----------



## krazybronco2

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Ben, matt is driving me nuts about duck hunting. You might have to take him by himself with you one day.


maybe sunday afternoon if it isnt raining matt and i can go and try and scout some places and see what we can find!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today, started with yard blinds at my house. Did fine. starting to get better at the whistles
Did three set ups. First one Proof did great on go bird, backsided the gun on the long bird. Helped called back, handled and then reran
Second series, nailed go bird again, backsided the long gun but wrapped around and got the bird. Reran it and did fine. 
Third series, nailed both birds. Ironically long gun was intended to be a distraction and Proof didn't let it be. 
Went to new pattern blind field and he did great on that. Never gave up and kept pushing. Took a couple nice casts as well. 
So today, big pluses, he didn't go back to the old fall on any of the birds. Also, he is literally footing all of his go birds. He is marking really well. Just need to teach him these concepts like carrying lines across slopes.


----------



## hollyk

Do you think there would be any worth to running all 3 memory birds as singles putting him up for a bit then coming back and running the doubles?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Yeah I could. Really, what I normally do is rerun them as singles but not the whole double. then, another day, I'll redo the concept with different marks. It gives me more feedback. And I know it must be working because this is how he's been corrected and so far he is picking up his concepts pretty quickly. 
Proof seems to understand rerunning means he is doing it wrong. I had to stop running any mark that he did right (like in a double) because it never failed he would totally do it wrong if I reran it. Like he thought he must have done it wrong so he would try it a different way if that makes sense and then I'd end up correcting other stuff and losing the focus on the concept he is trying to learn.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

By the way, I've got Proof's drop at a distance pretty darmn good.
So Saturday I was running three 100 yard pattern blinds. proof ignored a cast and ran over to the wrong pile and grabbed a bumper. I sat him and then told him to drop. He dropped that bumper 100 yards away from me!! He was so upset about doing it but he did it. Then he took my handle and went to the right pile. I sent him back for the dropped bumper next as to reward him for what he did but man, I was shocked he'd do that!!


----------



## Alaska7133

MOP,
You and Proof are doing so well! Can't wait to see you at the first field trial above a derby. I'm sure he'll be on the derby list!

Can you link a video to how you train for remote drop? I would like to use it for that exact purpose. Wrong pile, leave bumper.


----------



## hollyk

Proof sounds like a very cool dude.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Alaska7133 said:


> Can you link a video to how you train for remote drop? I would like to use it for that exact purpose. Wrong pile, leave bumper.


I wish I could link you a video. When my mentor recommended I have him do a drop from a distance, he told me I had to figure it out on my own. Just use my gut. So for me, I just went back to hold and then drop with my hands under the bumper and progressed from there. I didn't use a collar or any physical pressure. 
It took a few hours. Then working on it day after day from there. But not in the field yet. That even impressed me!


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Just need to teach him these concepts like carrying lines across slopes.


Geesh, you have already come a long way in your training acumen. Just recognizing some of these concepts as "concepts" and knowing that each one has to be taught (and refreshed) is a big deal. 
Keep it up!
FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

So today was a good learning day for old proofers. 

Morning yard pattern blinds. On to field. 

First set up. One LONG bird over two hills so losing gun the whole way there with a set up bales in between. Proof ran it beautiful. I mean beautiful. Ran right to it. Then set it up as a double. This time Proof nailed go bird but the repeated memory bird he ended up going right around the hay blales straight to the bird. He didn't do anything wrong wrong just that beautiful line was not as perfect second time around. But man, sometimes when he just takes a angled line across two sets of hills and stayed on the left side of those bales, that just blew my mind. I just love it so much! Its like doggie crack.

Second set up was water. The go bird went to land two ponds down with a dike separating the two ponds. There was just a sliver of corner he had to cross before hitting that dike. Proof nailed that! So happy about him not cheating! He even gave a quick glance over to the land before entering it and thought better and went in. Good thinking buddy!
Long memory bird was just a tough mark. about 100 yards or more angle entry down to the water, swim across to the longest point of the pond without squaring. Then keep a angled line another 100 yards up a slope all the while without the sight of the gun as they exit.
So this is the killer mark for Proof. It is full of concepts that are just hard for him. 
So this time he went across the water (good no popping!) But he got corrected for squaring and exiting behind gun. So start over. Again he squared exiting the water. Start again about half way to the bank. He swam across but popped at the water line and looked at me like is this okay? BB helped him out and he turned and ran up and trusted himself straight to the bird. Put him up then later only reran that long bird. 
He took a much better line and made it to the line of the gun but since he did so much better and he was right there let him slide, he ran up and lined the bird after hitting land. So glad for him! He learned something! Don't get out behind that gun! And keep pushing up.
So I am seeing much better results on holding an angle on land over slopes. Water, he is getting better at not skirting around those little tips of pond. I think I will work on some water marks with Proof Friday. 
Did new set of pattern blinds again today. He is lining them fantastic, two more days and we move on! Man, he loves running to a pile. He pounces literally on every bumper he picks up. He will hop over cover like a gazelle. The more bounce to his blind the happier he is. I've never seen a dog do this on blinds. I hope he always enjoys them this much, it would be cute to see a 6 year old dog still hopping over cover on a back, ha ha. He just loves to run I think. Good job Proof!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Lots of crap from old Proofers this morning. Trained a double on water first. ALL the dogs had issues with this. It was a really hard long memory bird. Go bird, proof nailed it. Took a lot of water and didn't square so that was good. Second mark was just a God awfully hard mark. BB in the shade and past a point in the water. All the dogs wanted to square exit before the island. So had to work and work on that. 
Revisted three singles at a different pond. First one proof skirted the edge of the pond just like last time. Redid that a couple of times till he got it. 
Second mark smoked it just like he did last time. He is really carrying a good line angled downhill. Third mark he did worse than he did the last time! Although he didn't go back to the old fall which he did do. I forgot about that. But he wouldn't hold an angle across the pond which led him to square the exit and get out behind the gun. Once he was on land he nailed the birds. 
So we need to work on holding angles across ponds and not skirting the edges. 
After we went to our newish pattern blind field and worked on those. He lined each one. One more time at that and we move on. yay!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

This was a fun weekend. My golden Retriever Club hosted a WC/WCX weekend. I am on the field committee so I needed to be there. I didn't really want to run Proof as he hasn't seen many triples among other reasons but the trainer I've been working with approved so I waited to see how he'd do at the training day. I figured if I'm there I'll at least train him.
Well, what a great training day Saturday. The judges, Sherie and Clint Catledge put on the training day. My gosh were they great! Very knowledgeable but were able to give out such a great advice that was universal no matter what the level of the dog or handler. I just really enjoyed them and very grateful as it felt more like a seminar. Clint did a walking blind with Proof that ended with a straight line at about 200 or so yards. Then moved the right and reran it and just lined it beautifully. It was a joy to watch. He went just as fast as he did for the first five times. I'd not done that before. Fun! Proof was nuts at the training day. He did perfect on the Y drill we did but hunted majorly on a 40 yard double!!! I was shaking my head. A dog that can pin a 300 yard memory mark but hunted a 40 yard double, on both throws!
The judges gave me a few pointers and I decided to run Proof on Sunday. 
Ugh he was so crazy. We got to the line and the marks were literally 50. 45ish and 20 foot shot flier! Holy cow. proof was pumped up at the blind, the flier was just 30 yards away from he holding blind. At that point I was greatful for those started tests he did as he was at least exposed to such short marks recently. 

We get to the line and proof settled down a bit. he is always better off lead than on. I decided not to show him the flier go bird for more than a split second and really the middle bird as well. We watch the 50 yard right bird go off, then the 45 yard middle bird right in his face. and then luckily he turned great all the way to the third left flier. Mind you all these marks were in the matter of a 100 or so degrees so it was a wide turn. But it was too much in his face marks. That 20 yard flier just right there. He totally broke but I stopped him and he immediately heeled back. They called dog and he then went on to line all three birds. 

Got water and he did really wonderful, better than on land. The judges set up great marks that did't encourage a cheating return. He brought the first one back but saw a decoy that was on the return line. He dropped his bird smelled it then repicked up his bird. We don't work with decoys so I'm glad that he had enough sense to get his bird back up a gain. His delivery was perfect, then the second mark he ignored the decoy coming back in and even better delivery. Honor he did great. I was a bit nervous about that as he had broke on the flier. But he handled himself great. Little dude got a treat back in the car. 

So Proof got his WCX title. 

It was just a fun nice relaxed weekend.

Here are the test photos. These triple marks look further than they were since these are a panophoto. 










And the water marks were also closer. The decoy was hidden in the brush along the shore. The honor was on the bank with the right bird landing about 30 feet in their face. Everyone was happy with the test saying oh so glad they are close but it was a buttt pincher for me, ha ha.


----------



## Alaska7133

MOP,
If you get the chance, go to Sherrie and Clint's place for some training this winter. They have fabulous grounds. Their drill yards are amazing. The set up is more like a hunt test than field trial grounds. It has all kinds of great elements to train on. I could live there!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

You know my friend asked me if I would go up there with her as she wants to fix a problem her dog has. I probably will go with her. We ate dinner with them and I just really enjoyed them as people. It would be a fun time training together.


----------



## Alaska7133

MOP,
How old is Proof now? He's such a young guy, I forget how far he has come in such a short time!! Amazing. When's his next derby?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

He is almost eleven months. I don't plan on running a derby for a long time.


----------



## K9-Design

Hopefully March at Jacksonville RC!!!


----------



## Alaska7133

Gosh I forget how young he is! Amazing how far he has come in such a very short time. You 2 are amazing! We'll just refer to him now as the little red Ferrari!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Congrats on Proof's WCX!! He's off to such an amazing start.

Interesting distances on the marks -- those are much shorter than what the rulebook states they should be.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Vivian, I'm sure the marks were in accordance to the rules, the judges were very well versed in setting up the test and the rules. Maybe they just seemed that short to me, ha ha. its been awhile since we've seen marks that short.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

So today we did our last set of pattern blinds so tomorrow we move to a new drill. 
Proof lined them perfectly.
Then took proof to the tech pond and worked on some de-cheating drills to remind him of all these things he needs to remember about cutting corners and not squaring the water! By the end of the morning I had left him and done some remote throws so I could fire drill him if I needed. Proof did good and I ended up throwing him a 150 yard water mark that angled along the shore and over a point and back in just clipping the water before exiting at the corner of the pond and on to the bird that was on land. He did perfect! I was so happy! Even took that little section of water and ran past me and onto the mark . 
Moved back to a mark that is really hard for him and started him midway. I threw, he sat and he did perfect. I was very pleased. 
I'm sure that me being the bird boy might have influenced him to do the right thing but in any case, I was pleased at how he did. 

Poor Proofers though is hurting real bad with my older girl in heat. He's been acting so squirrely at home and at the field today even though she wasn't there, he acted like his mind was all over the place, smelling and crap. I hope that is from her because he was obnoxious! I suppose having a ten month old hitting puberty while Peaches is in heat is pretty rough. She's been a little minx to him...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Very neat training morning! I got to unexpectedly train with some great trialers this morning. It was very fun to watch them and their dogs. 

So first set up was all through hills and cut strips of cover. They marks were converging but I ran them as singles. The memory was about 200 or so Yards and the go bird about 130 yards. Proof did great on both birds. 

Second set up we revisted a water double I worked on on Friday. Ran them as singles for Proof. Proof did just as good as he did on his first mark last time (130 yards or so). No problems ran right to the bird. Second long mark (180 or more yards) this time no corrections. He went wide and I wish he would have had a tighter angle entry he didn't try to square at the point and cheat and he corrected his line in water and did a much closer job to swimming to the end of the water and then he ran up, hunted deep of the gun which you can't see on the way up. Made his way back down and go his bird. Pretty good for a young dog!
Third series was the toughest series and not one dog nailed it. It was so tough that they decided against a blind for after, ha ha. So of course I ran this as singles too. Brought Proof out and he did a great job on the go bird which was about 130 yards and required running down a cut path and then angling into high cover to make your way up hill. I was very impressed with Proof! The second long bird about 270 yards or more up tons of slopes was tough! So Proof started down the hill with a perfect line, even took the right side of a hay bale but then crashed and rolled in the high cover at the valley. When he got up he turned left and saw that short gun and went to the old fall. Got some corrections. Brought him in and moved up a bit and ran him again. He did it again. correction and rerun he then ran like he might go back but instead ran past it and up to the top of the hill finding the bird. This is about how a lot of the dogs did it. It was a challenge and it was fun!
Went and ran his pattern blind set up. He did eh, okay. his head has been so nutty with his head in the clouds with Peaches in heat. I really can't stand it.


----------



## Sweese

Shelby, 

I have been off from this forum in some time, so I apologize if there is a relative post somewhere. What is the pedigree on "Proof"? I like his looks and field accomplishments so far - nice job!

Regards,

Jay


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Sweese said:


> Shelby,
> 
> I have been off from this forum in some time, so I apologize if there is a relative post somewhere. What is the pedigree on "Proof"? I like his looks and field accomplishments so far - nice job!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jay


Here you go, Jay! He is turning out to be a nice little pup so far http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=650818


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

first yard work and formal obedience. He's been acting so squirrely I want to reenforce some good manners. Its low pressure and Proof seems to really enjoy just working. He doesn't really care what it is it seems like. Oh and I'm training heeling on the right side. He heels at the line either side and doesn't seem to have a preference on that. But as far as heeling from the last holding blind to the line on the right side he needs some work on that. He's been getting it well around the yard though.

Then went out to train in the field. 
Did one double set up. I should have run it as a single first but didn't. Learned my lesson. Shorter go bird in cover, Proof did perfect. Second memory bird he went off and ran towards the backside of the gun. that was weird. But anyway, came back rethrew and he took a good line until he hit the hill then went way wide of the gun but corrected towards the end and ended up running to it. 
Next two set ups, singles. Left a third gun out. First set up the middle gun was a little more hidden than the two others so I had him make some motion to get proof to look. Proof nailed it. Second long bird he nailed it, no problems getting him to look. 
Third set up singles. Long bird way out running past another fake gun on left and short bird to the right. Lucky I got Proof to look right at it. He did perfect, no problems. Second short bird, threw into cover, no issue, proof went right to it. 
Now onto another helicious set of water singles. 
Line on a VERY steep hill crest. First one, run down the hill at a small angle, get in water, swim over a penisula then back into water then out in front of gun which they lose sight of, then up the hill at an angle to the bird. Proof did perfect, no corrections. Second mark was a Proof cheater mark. Went more at a sharper angle down the hill just into the corner of first pond up the dike back into and also just getting into to a corner of the second pond. Up the hill to the mark. Proof tried cheating twice on that first corner. Third time did get in but not enough, but over dike and no cheating that corner and then went to nail the bird. 
Third mark was crazy hard so I moved it up by about 20 feet. Severe angle down the hill past first pond on land, over dike, then skimming the shoreline and getting in before a point coming out of the water. Swimming barely by that point then down a channel over another dike, then back into the water of a third pond, going over a peninsula to the far corner of that pond. 
So Proof ran down and tried to cheat that bank until the point. Stopped him, correction, and then back to me. Ran it again and Proof just nailed it! Got in, swam past that point, so close that he was trotting in the water, but didn't get onto the point!, swam center down the channel and didn't even try to square that dike on either side. Perfect! Then the come back was PERFECT too. It was really nice, so proud of him. 
Went back to the other pattern blinds and ran those.


----------



## krazybronco2

can't wait to see some of these marks tomorrow and proofer will be beating a lot of black dogs in no time!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Tomorrow will be fun, I'm really looking forward to it. Just a nice relaxing training day in good weather and a few beers  I can't wait till you see this one set up. It is killer.


----------



## krazybronco2

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Tomorrow will be fun, I'm really looking forward to it. Just a nice relaxing training day in good weather and a few beers  I can't wait till you see this one set up. It is killer.


i will get some ice in the cooler and a few cold ones chilled!. Belle is going to have a day hunting in the morning and then training in the afternoon. and can't wait to see the setup!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

fun fun fun! So this afternoon met with Ben and his friend, Josh, to run some set ups that I had run earlier this week. 
Well, first set up was a water double and I ran this as singles. This is the third time Proof has run them and oh wow, what a line he finally gave me on that long bird. He just swam and exited on the exact point I was dreaming of. Can't get any better than that. Kept running and over shot the gun but quickly made his way back and hunted up the bird shortly. He never backsided the gun the whole way up to the gun either, stayed a nice wide distance. I was very excited to see him do that! 
Second set up was no wind but same batshitt crazy converging double. The line is very tight between the falls. This time proof got no corrections. Short mark did great. Long mark his line did get very close to the short fall but he kept on running past it without slowing down. i couldn't do anything for that as the factors push them into it so as long as he ran past it that is all I can do. 
Third series a set of water marks that could be run as double or singles. I ran this as singles. They were the marks from yesterday but we got rid of the first mark. 
So short mark Proof again fought me on that short mark. Corrected and rethrew. Run again and that sh$t tried to cheat again! So this is going on cheat 5 of this pond corner counting yesterday. So finally on this one I was fed up and gave him a decent correction and reran him scooting up about five feet. This time he got the message took ALOT of water (yay, he overcompensated so I know he really got it) and then did great on the second cheating section of the pond and went on to get his bird. no cheat on the way back. Third mark this time ran it from where the original line was supposed to be that I had started 20 feet closer yesterday. Proofers ROCKED it!! He didn't try to cheat that point this time. Just took his angled entry and swam it all the way down to the road then out and back in to the mark. Gorgeous little man!! So happy cause to me that told me he understood that correction from yesterday. I love it when he doesn't repeat mistakes! yay!
Anyway, fun time!


----------



## krazybronco2

yesterday was fun! Belle learned a lot from those setups. thanks for showing them to Josh and I.


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Second set up was no wind but same batshitt crazy converging double. The line is very tight between the falls. This time proof got no corrections. Short mark did great. Long mark his line did get very close to the short fall but he kept on running past it without slowing down. i couldn't do anything for that as the factors push them into it so as long as he ran past it that is all I can do.


"I couldn't do anything for 'that' ...."
To me, "that" sounds pretty perfect! For Mr. Proof to scoot near but PAST the first mark is really, REALLY good. That "that" is way, way better than if he banana'd around that first mark. 
When he's running Opens next year  , you'll want him to have the confidence and courage to scoot right past (maybe even over) a spot where he's already picked up a bird.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

hey I didn't look at it that way but you're right, that's exactly what I should be grateful for! I guess if he is going to succumb to the slope pushing him down instead of him carrying that line angled over some slopes (lose sight of the gun) I should be very happy that he at least knows the difference between the two marks!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

today turned out to be a nice day for us. The weather was drop dead gorgeous with highs in the 50s. 
Did two set ups. The first was a standard training derby double with factors. Proof nailed both marks. Ran past the short mark like he didn't even know it was there. 
Second set up was much harder, the short bird very much in the face, long bird was very hard to see and we had to work on him seeing it. Sent him finally and he still didn't really know where he was going but made all the right choices and ran out there, saw the gun when he got back up the slope and made a hard right to stay in front of the gun and got his bird. 
But the big fun kicker was Little Old Proofers ran his first cold blind! It was a far one with way too many factors but we worked through it and he ended up getting it. It was NOT pretty but I stayed very calm the whole time and didn't get on him really at all. Just kept pushing him back until he got it. Then reran it from a shorter distance but farther than where we ended up as I moved forward. He lined it. As the trainer said, he is too smart for his own good. LOL. So glad we are finally doing this. I think Proof was starting to stall at pattern blinds, he was getting bored of them and the concept was starting to get lost on him as he wasn't putting the whole thing together without a cold blind. 
So we will start this but keep up with the pattern blinds and see how he does. 
It was just very exciting to see him get out there with the bigger dogs! I look forward to getting him past this initial part and then just moving on to the fun part of running long blinds which I do love to do!


----------



## K9-Design

Hey Shelby sounds like a GREAT session!!!
Can the pattern blinds. Bye-bye. You're done with them. Mixing patterns with cold blinds now will only confuse him. If Proof can run long, simple cold blinds with confidence then no need to do patterns. Sounds like today's blind was over his head, but on your next 5-10 sessions just set up long, open, factorless bilnds where he can just roll and take a few casts and be successful. By the time you do this he will have the "GAME" and you will find no value in pattern blinds.
Some people set up "pattern blinds" where they have some unusual and valuable terrain feature they can't take advantage of anywhere else, so they want to teach it to their dog. Well, teaching it is all well and good, but my feeling is, rather than teach it and run it frequently as a "pattern blind," just run it occasionally from different distances and from the opposite direction. The dog will have a pretty good notion of what's going on, but rather than just running to a known destination he's been taught, he'll hopefully start to "see the picture" and be familiar with what to do with similar conditions...a far more valuable lesson. JMO!!! I know plenty of successful people hang on to pattern blinds forever and it works for them.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I agree with phasing them out for sure! I'm not a fan of pattern blinds anyway. Shoot I'm not a big fan of a lot of drill type work so I'll be ready to say good riddance when I can. LOL!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was a nice training day. Beautiful weather, Ben came out too, it was overall nice. 
Proof ran all singles today. First set up was a set up similar to what he has run a s a double but today we ran as singles. Interestingly Proof really didn't like that long single, he ran wide away from that short bird and kept looking at it the whole time but got his bird without any corrections. Second bird watched go down, but then had a throw away bird which he broke on so I got re sit him and then he went on to pick that up and get his second bird no corrections. 
Second set up was a long bird way out and a short bird in his face, converging. The long bird was hard to see so we had to get his attention. But honestly, right when the trainer called for it, proof had already started getting it. Everyone ran it as a double but after seeing how hard it was for him to run past that short gun in the first set up I wanted to run singles. And I'm glad I did because he was Stevie Wonder so as soon as he turned I sent him. Ran that, he took a great line to that, I was impressed. Sorry Mr. Marker, we all can't take our eyes off a bird that fast and still know where it is. He thinks he is hot stuff but when stuff gets harder he won't think that longer. Second bird, everything perfect. 
After that I ran the blind but shortened it up. Much better than yesterday. He took two great casts out of the millions of whistles but it was all good. Then reran it and he lined it. NO point in that.
Then we moved on and did a set up of three VERY long long blinds over hills and through hay bales but not cover. 
It was great! The first blind went down and up and though two hay bales. About 110 yards I think. Anyway, Proof did really good on that one! (this is Proof newbie, great) He took such a great cast that he took it past the hay bale but I didn't make him go back between that. I just angled him back and he got it. Trainer was happy with that, said we are jut trying to get him stretched out. Very good. 
Second one was another through hay bales but not as tight and along the woods. Well, the woods looped around to where the blind actually was. Let proof keep going down the wood line and he got his bird. It was good too. All about him getting way out there. 
Third one was hard hard hard and very far out, about 300 yards and over hills and dips and hay bales and between the two blinds he just ran. Proof did end up getting it but it took a long time and a lot of whistles and I really had to move to him but still he was way far from me. He took several great casts that amounted to nothing but that made me happy he was taking them. HIs sits were getting loads better too. As Ben said, he is starting to noodle them out. I do think he is starting to get it a bit better. 
One thing I have to get better at as the whistle. I am good at the initial whistle but not fast enough on a second whistle if he isn't sitting fast enough. So by the end I had gotten quicker and so did Proof. 
I am excited. I am seeing some stuff clicking in Old Proofers head and it is neat!
One thing about Proof on these blinds, though, he HAULS butt. OMG. I say BACK and he is GONE like the wind. So much different than running Katniss. I have to get fast with that boy or I'll be a world of hurt later on.


----------



## krazybronco2

MoP forgot to mention she got to run Belle on the blinds before she ran Proof. Belle was kinda like what the crap is going on but handled for Shelby like a cadillac slow and easy.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Long day. It got really warm after being cold. Little wind. 

First set up. Singles. Long memory bird over lots of strips of covers and hill slopes. Dogs lose sight of gun pretty quickly. Proof took a FANTASTIC initial line and at the last slope he squared down and ended behind the gun. Correction and here. Rerun and rethrow. Nailed that and kept his line all the way. Glad I got him looking long too as that seems to be the weekly issue with Proof. Short bird, and memory burner all great. 
Second set up. Back to that old **** water mark that he is always training on by chance. Way out with lots of sun. Harder to see than normal. Proof marked the long gun and it was a dry pop and throw. Then short bird different direction this time. Proof took a great line to the short bird came back and then lined up for a silent throw on the long bird. Well, Proof wouldn't look out and without that gun he just wasn't paying attention. Sent and then he turned and came back. correction reheel. Tried again and the same thing. So this time with sound and then Proof had his aha moment and got the bird. took the right line as he should, he's done this mark so many times now. 
Third set up. Had to run it as a double. This time the long bird was closer to the bank but same line. Go bird different, cut the small corner of water. Of course Proof cheated and made it all he way to the bird but knew not to pick it up. Played this game twice. third time was a charm but then on the long bird he had the same issue. UGH!! 
So not happy but told this is normal as they progress with training. 
Tomorrow work in the yard.


----------



## Radarsdad

K9-Design said:


> Hey Shelby sounds like a GREAT session!!!
> Can the pattern blinds. Bye-bye. You're done with them. Mixing patterns with cold blinds now will only confuse him. If Proof can run long, simple cold blinds with confidence then no need to do patterns. Sounds like today's blind was over his head, but on your next 5-10 sessions just set up long, open, factorless bilnds where he can just roll and take a few casts and be successful. By the time you do this he will have the "GAME" and you will find no value in pattern blinds.
> Some people set up "pattern blinds" where they have some unusual and valuable terrain feature they can't take advantage of anywhere else, so they want to teach it to their dog. Well, teaching it is all well and good, but my feeling is, rather than teach it and run it frequently as a "pattern blind," just run it occasionally from different distances and from the opposite direction. The dog will have a pretty good notion of what's going on, but rather than just running to a known destination he's been taught, he'll hopefully start to "see the picture" and be familiar with what to do with similar conditions...a far more valuable lesson. JMO!!! I know plenty of successful people hang on to pattern blinds forever and it works for them.


Pattern blinds can be used to teach different concepts. How to fight a hill wind,scent any number of things. It's not the blind, but how they deal with the conditions to get there. You can get some really good corrections in. It's not the blind, and they know where it is but how to get there.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Great training today!!!

Yesterday all we did was work on some pattern blinds and I ran two cold blinds.

Today I worked with Ben focusing on a few issues I've had with Proof this week. 

Someone suggested not throwing any birds from the short gun to help them look long so that is what we did and it worked great!

Had three LONG birds out. Had two BIG WHITE short guns out to influence the marks. The first mark Proof looked short and I got to reenforce the long bird. He did great and got his bird.
Second bird, different short gun, I showed it to him a bit and then he didn't want to look long. Took my time, and got him to look long and then he nailed his bird. 

Third long gun, and this time he didn't want to even look short. I had to kind of make him look at it! And then he was only cared about where the long bird was. 
Oddly though I thought he saw it but when I sent him he turned around and came back so I just had Ben use arm but no bird and he want on to run past he old fall and get his bird. So I think something happened but I didn't get all over him and everything went fine.
Then put him up and Belle ran. Then ran him on a long cold blind that went past the short gun and on the other side past the old marks. 
Man he had the best blind he has ever ran yet! I was so proud of him and his sits are getting faster and this time he took great long casts. I didn't have to move up. 

Move to a cheaty pond. First ran a shorter cold blind. He did really well on that and even at the end right as I sat him because he was about to take off too far on an over cast he saw the bumper but still sat a few feet from it!! Yay Proofers!
Then worked on cheating corners. First run he got a correction but this time only one time, all the rest he didn't cheat. Even on a really tight corner. Then moved over and did a nice channel mark which he did great. Amazing to see, only in August he couldn't swim a long channel and then on the return he tried to cheat back. Now he is doing great and doesn't even think about squaring. 
So today was a great day. I enjoyed it!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Woohoo what a great day! Proofers!! I love you!

So walked up to a set of singles. proof kept looking at that short gun but I was able to get him to focus long. Down a deep dip and back up and between some trees. Can't see gun at all coming up. He ran down and when he came up he looked like he was going to backside the gun but then at the last minute he turned a sharp left and grabbed the bird. Saved himself there, buddy. 
When he got back he as all ready to get that short bird but said, good job heel and preceded to leave the short bird. He didn't want to budge! ha ha. Not going to look long, not going to get a short bird buddy. 

Second set up was a very hard water double. Short gun to the side and just clipping the corner second bird was angled over a slope and down to a pond, can't see gun any further but must keep that angle to the corner of the pond. Can't square or you end up behind the gun coming out. 
SO PROUD OF PROOFERS!!! He did it! He focused SUPER good on that long bird. sent on short bird, didn't cheat the pond, didn't cheat coming back either. Came back for long bird, focused sent. He kind of squared going in a bit, not too bad but man, he turned hard left and swam that pond as if it was a channel mark. Then came out where he should and pounded his bird. POUNDED it! I was for sure we'd have some work to do with that mark. 
INteresting he was kind of swerving at the end, he knew he was supposed to keep carrying the line and he did but he fishtailed a bit as if he was just not quite sure. So for a while we are going to give him arm to confirm to him that is the right way, bud, keep going don't worry about it! You gots this. 
Then did a set of three cold blinds!
HOLY SMOKES> Lined first blind! The next too, he took ONE whistle for both!! HOLY COW!! It as amaze balls!
Even trainer was like, wow, look at that what a difference from last week! And he takes off with such authority! The same speed as a mark, its incredible. 
Way to go my little man!!! I LOVE THIS DOG!! Gonna enjoy today, cause the days aren't always this great, ha ha ha!


----------



## krazybronco2

keep working player Proof impresses me every time we go out and train he is special keep working and love your commitment to keep working and not giving up when you worry about something!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today's set up was two singles. Very hard and this pond is not a favorite for Proof. I'm glad he has a great day yesterday because it wasn't so great today ha ha ha. 

The first bird was a short one. Proof did great, he looked like he was going to cheat that little lip of pond but right as he got to the gun he jumped in and swam a few feet and got out but did get back in and swim back too. So that was a win. 
The next long bird was about a 80 yard entry but the swim was 180 yards! Proof did something he hasn't done in forever. He got to the bank and stopped. UGH. I didn't react right away. The BB gave sound and Proof jumped in and went. Then he swam and exited on a bit of land that jutted out. I gave a very light correction, here, no, here. He got int he water, and I then stopped him and handled him back. He went back and then hunted a long time for the bird but did get it and came back. 

Put him up and reran him again. This time he took off, then turned and came right back. Had to get a little heavier on him as he has done this a few times lately. No, heel, nic, heel. Rethrow bird, he got all the way out there and then got on that small piece of land again!! This time, got a much stronger correction and made his butt swim all the way back. Rethrow and a stern, watch your bird! He then went on to take a perfect line. 

Young dog stuff. Good corrections in. Things are getting tougher. I hope he can handle it!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Oh and Lab field people....Today some people were out and of course proof is the only golden. The trainer was petting him telling everyone that poor proof he just doesn't know he's a golden. Teasing and saying, its okay, buddy you keep thinking you're a lab...lol...


----------



## krazybronco2

Hope Dee was throwing the long bird cause that is a chunk to get it over that creek channel


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

krazybronco2 said:


> Hope Dee was throwing the long bird cause that is a chunk to get it over that creek channel


Ha, you know it!! It did land all the way across the land too. That little strip in front of D is where Proof climbed up and got out. 
I'm so blind, I thought D was on that piece of land until the fog lifted, then I was like whaaaa? He's on the other side, ha ha!

J had to tell me where Proof was at all times, I just couldn't see him.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was cold and windy. I am freezing and about to get in the tub to soak and warm up.

First set up was two singles with the short gun being a BIG flyer station. Still Proof looked at it but focused quickly on the long gun. Marked it and then swung his head to the short bird. Sent him. He had a very small hunt but grabbed his bird and came back. Flyer marked it perfectly and delivered beautifully! Yay! He loves flyers, he came to me all smiles, I could tell mighty happy. 

Second set up was water. First mark was super cheat and then landed up high on a mound. Proof nailed it. So glad no issue. Coming back he started into the water then turned to cheat and I tooted him and he looked over at me and came in the right way. 

Second mark was a long mark. Had to run over a mound that had cover to hold the angle and then enter steeply down and then go to the end of the pond. The mark landed right on the dike. Proof had a beautiful line over the mound and into the water. Got in and almost swam to the end but got out a few feet from the end. But almost. So I didn't correct him because it was so close not sure he'd get it. Well, I guess I should have as he didn't hunt he ran right up and way up high on the hill, even jumped a fence to search. Stayed in front of the gun, though, ha ha. 
BB walked down sorta towards the bird and he ran down and got it. Got in and came in. Trainer said problem is if he doesn't get out right where the bird is he won't hunt the water. So that makes me a bit nervous. 

Third set up was a set of shorter singles running past short gun. First bird nailed second bird did fine running past short gun but then overran it. But he did fine pulling back down to get the bird. Funny, those shorter marks he sometimes overruns them.


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Funny, those shorter marks he sometimes overruns them.


I trained with one of Proof's grand-daddies a few times when he was a youngster...he, too, overran short marks at that age, but apparently he eventually figured them out.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was a nice training day! Very cold about 40 when we got there, warmed up to 50's by noon. 

First ran two long blinds on Proof. He did great! A few casts but beautiful and far blinds. 

Then did a set of three singles. They were tough singles. First was the long mark. There were several hard concepts with this bird. It took four tries for Proof and he still had to hunt the last bird. Once he'd get down the slope he wanted to square up and kept backsiding the gun. I ended up having Matt throw a bumper out to make sure he would really see it. He did look long and I was pretty sure he watched it because of his head going up and then following down but once he got to the bottom of the hill he wanted to square back up and that brought him behind the gun each time. Second mark to the left and Proof went wide but still ran slightly past and winded it and looped around and got it no issues. Third was a short mark right to the long bird just meant to be out there influencing the long first bird. Of course no issues there. The nice thing was that Proof was able to be called off that short bird so that was a good thing. Nice set to work on handling the dog at the line to look at each gun.
Then ran three long blinds with a couple factors of hills and cover. Proof ROCKED them. I'm honestly in awe of this little booger and his blinds. He is running them 100% better than Katniss does. It is nuts!! First blind he took three whistles and took two beautiful casts. Just zigzagged up across the line to the bird. 
Second one he took a couple casts and ran through the cover he needed to go. And the third blind he took off but for some reason stopped a few feet ahead of me. He's never done that before so I didn't make a big deal just walked up to him instead of calling him back and resent him. He just went and went and went and ended up going straight to the blind. It was a bowed line but he never stopped so I didn't stop him. Little booger, man, he is so fun to run on blinds! I can't believe in less than two weeks this dog is doing these blinds that are over 200 yards over slopes and stuff! Its amazing!
Then reran the long bird with no guns out there so he could just focus on that long angled line he needed to take and he did great so that was that!


----------



## krazybronco2

here is a pic of the marks MoP was walking about. the 2 long marks were not easy every dog had a problem with at least one of the left hand marks. and we both learned a little bit about bird placement and how a gunner will influence a dog on G2. i was looking in that area for a mark but in the wrong direction and MoP didn't exactly like what i had in mind then we had an old timer step up and say what if you did this and explained why, all of us agreed to see what it would do and 2 of the 3 dogs did almost exactly what the old timer said they would do. and that was a learning experience and worth the time in my opinion just to show up.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

It was interesting. So he was telling us that he thought that the farther G2 was away from the hay bales would affect the dog and the closer the bird landed to the hay bales the better. I've also been taught that with something in between the fall and the gun the young dog tends to take the side of the object closer to the gun. 
With this mark there is a dirt path that leads the dog away from the hay bales so the thought was that the dog would follow the path and square up the hill away from the bales and not wind the bird since it was by the hay bales. 
The first throw for proof was way to wide and fell out from the hay bales. Proof did run wide and squared the hill a bit but was only a few feet off from the bird so it wasn't a problem. 
Now when I threw the bird, I had to be closer to the bales as I couldn't throw far enough but my throw was right next to the bales and one even bounced off the bale. The other two dogs ran tight to the gun and didn't scent the bird. The first dog ran to the gun and inside the bales. She succumb to that object between fall and gun concept. The second dog ran towards the gun and then veered off and tried to run to the old fall of G1.
It was all very interesting and if we'd had a better BB out there, I'd like to see how the dogs all ran on the same bird. 
Interesting stuff!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Proof had a good day until the last water mark. 
First set up, the line was ironically by the hay bale that we were throwing the long bird from on Saturday. So gunner sitting in the middle of two long blinds. The first was to the left of it, run that, then turn and retrieve a bird, then run a long blind that went to right of the gun. Ironically, the blind was sitting basically where we ran from Saturday. Proof did great on all that. 
Second series were three water singles. First mark, Proof did well. I don't think he really saw the bird super well but still made good decisions and didn't get out before the gun. Second bird, the easy bird, he did great. It was the third bird. It was an unbelievably hard mark but Proof popped again going towards the water. Then after getting him out there ran out and got out early and ended up on the land instead of the water. Lots of corrections, brought in to first pond, handled back, ect. Ran it again from much closer and he popped again! 
I was pretty bummed, I'm just worried. Oh well, the trainer told me that all the dogs went through this when they were younger, Proof just hasn't really had a chance to be trained on this yet and this is very important for him to learn. Its just something that he struggles with and I wish he'd get over it. I don't care about the backsliding or getting out too early, I don't like this popping when he's not sure. Proof, on the other hand, acted like nothing big happened, while I'm freaking out.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Yesterday was a beautiful clear day with mid 60's high. 
First set up was a single and then a double. The single was running into a heavy amount of cover, holding that line along a slope then getting the bird that fell a tree. Proof took a phenomenal line and didn't square up. No hunt. Come back to the double. Short bird falling into a cover patch then Long memory bird's line ran behind the short gun and way up a hill losing sight of the gun with the bird far away from gun on the crest of the hill. Proof had a small hunt on his short bird but stayed tight in the cover. He seems to enjoy cover, then he no go'd on the long bird. This seems to be a habit now but I realized that this all started when he started blinds so I think he is overwhelmed with the amount of concepts and information he has piled in his head. So I walked up to him and heel, nic, heel and had hand motion for the bird. He took off and ended up with a big hunt and some behind the gun. I let that slide and then reran the mark which he did great on. 

Move to water. Two singles. First one bird landing on the bank with an angle down a hill and swimming past a finger. Proof nailed that bird. No hunt up on land, so glad that he is realizing that he needs to stay close to shore on some marks! Trying to teach more hunting on water. Second long bird the dog loses sight of the gun for awhile as the bird falls maybe 75 to 100 yards on land. Down a slope again, on the other side of the short gun, no cheating on dike, into water, out and up hill again. Worried about him no going. This time was weird. 
He runs so fast its not even funny and ofter ends up doing a somersault in route. This time he literally rolled down hill but sideways. He rolled and ended up rolling almost into the water. He recovered at the bank and was pointing at the short gun. He stopped looked at that gun. I thought for sure he'd look back at me but he didn't. he didn't jump into the water like normal but he did get in and swam across the pond. I was happy about that!
But once he got up that slope he just didn't push hard enough and hunted short then turned and ran to the old fall. Ugh, Proofers. Made half the right decisions. Corrected, and then made him come back, reran it and he went but after a short hunt went back to old fall. So upped the correction and reran him. This time had gun stand up. he swam and got up on that hill but kept pushing too hard and overran the mark, saw the gun, stopped about ten yards past mark and looped around hard and got his bird. Just happy he didn't no go on this as well as he did get into that water after he wiped out. 
Third series was a double with a short memory bird. 
Long bird was pretty hard to see and in the shadows, it was nearly 5 pm close to sunset. 
There was a big log in front of the line to the long bird. All the dogs except one ran around the trunk but recovered. proof took off and instead of putting any effort into pushing back up after he went around the log, and ended up backsiding the gun. oh HELLL no, boy! This is your go bird! So got on him and called him back. Silent retrhow bird and he lined it. Then he came back and after all that he pounded his short memory bird which landed in a valley down hill with hay bales all around. I was really happy about that short bird as it gave at least half the dogs problems and there is no correcting that can be done on that bird. 
Then afterwards went to kennel and worked on some not fun stuff with the trainer. I hate doing this kind of stuff but the trainer wants to make sure Proof is fully forced so that when he gets corrected for no going he is fully aware of what is going on. Ugh. It was rough. My favorite old timer told me not to over think it when I drove home! Ha! he knows me pretty well, I would say. So I took his advice and tried not to think of this as anything but part of the process of training. 
Today we are going to some great grounds to train on. I've only been there for hunt tests so I'm interested to see what the trainer has in store for the pups. I'm happy for Proof to train on some new land.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Finally a good day for Proof. 
First set up was set of singles set up like a double. Proof nailed all his marks. 
Then to water. Two long singles. The short bird was pretty long but straight forward, down a steep slope into water, cross a pennisula back into water and out and up the other side and into the trees. He pinned his bird. Second mark was incredibly hard. like crazy hard to me. So I asked if the gun could stand up and then moved up about 50 yards. The entry was already long but the concepts and keeping the line to the bird was so hard. I just wanted to make sure proof had a good mark but retrieved it confidently. He lined the bird through all of the land and crazy water channels etc. Even went to the corner of the pond and got his bird which landed on the slope of the bank. He didn't even climb up the bank! And the best part he didn't no go once today! Of course the trainer feels that we can't band aid it but I needed some good runs from Proof today for my own confidence and I think its good for Proof to run clean every once in awhile. 
Afterwards we worked on some more tough yard stuff that I need to continue by myself for the next week. Proof did much better with it today and is in great spirits tonight. 
I'm glad for a break for awhile until Monday. I'm getting a bit overwhelmed and need to relax for a few days. This field training is NO JOKE. No wonder most people put their dogs with a pro!


----------



## FTGoldens

If it was easy, they'd all be FCs ... but it's not and they aren't.

Nice work! 

FTGoldens


----------



## krazybronco2

FTGoldens said:


> If it was easy, they'd all be FCs ... but it's not and they aren't.
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> FTGoldens


aint that right! and we all know all dogs have issues somewhere. just have to know what they are and how to deal with them on test day! 

not to steal MoP thread but i know with my older dog if she looks at a short gun when she comes back to the line she is wanting to go there so you have to line her fat in a trial on the mark you want, to let her know she isn't going to that short bird and has to go long. (unless it is the short bird you want her to go to)


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

First off, I'd like to say that all that I write here is the truth. Some days are harder than others. Some days Proof nails every mark and some days he has to be taught how to do them and some days he's just being a dork. Some days I feel on top of the world and some days I feel like we aren't ever going to get this accomplished. I chronicle all my feelings and emotions here so people that might be reading can learn from it and know its not all butterflies and rainbows. Also, to realize that while Proof has talent it isn't enough. He has to work hard all week and learn new concepts. He has to handle pressure and be confident. To say we both have to dig deep is an understatement. 

Anyway, today met Ben to get in some work. I was really impressed with the marks. So set up two singles with guns. Long gun was going to the other corner of the pond. Proof hasn't done that before. Gun shooting right to left. There was a point the dog had to swim past on the right and keep going to corner. The entry into water was through lots of patches of cover and angled to the left about 75 yards into water. Bird falling down hill along the crest. About 130 or so yards after exiting the water.
Proof took a line into water towards gun. He did swim to the point. Got out and I said no here no no and small nic, he got into water, swam a bit whistled him and gave him an angle back left as ben said hey hey. He took it beautifully and exiting in that corner. Then carried line but feel to some strips of cover and started towards the gun but took a sharp left in front of gun. Ran around a bit, I think Ben made motion and he got the bird. Reran mark and this time took a better line to the water and swam to that perfect corner, was much wider from gun and got his bird. I think Proof is starting to pick up that he needs to stay in water as far as he can. 
Second mark was a easy bird that fell close to the bank but barely clipping corner of the pond. First time he didn't cheat and grabbed his bird. He stayed close to the bank too, he is getting so much better at not running past the mark. He cheated around the gun coming back. Reran it and he came straight back didn't cheat on the way back.

Then ran three blinds that were strips of cover and on the side of a bowl of slopes. Proof did pretty good. He was sucking to the center of the bowl instead of carrying his line but still got his birds. What I'm really impressed about is I am starting to understand the way a dog will carry lines and on the longest blind I didn't stop him as I knew he'd pull back up with the slopes and he did! So glad this stuff is starting to sink in for me so when I'm running him at trials I can anticipate the way a dog runs. 

Then we did some more yard stuff, and worked on some OB and let the pups run around afterwards for a bit.


----------



## krazybronco2

here is the setup Mop and I setup today. i can say it sucks not having a 4wheeler or an ATV. but burning a few calories never hurt anyone. long bird (G1) first then short easy bird (G2) as singles. 

Also if anyone wants cheap easy and compact stickmen let me know i have a friend that is starting a side business for dog products. as you can see even in a crappy cell phone pic G1 (that measured 330yards on the range finder) can still be seen.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

If you look closely you can see the strips of cover that they mow. Those really mess up the dogs! And that is what we ran the dogs through for blinds.


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> If you look closely you can see the strips of cover that they mow. Those really mess up the dogs! And that is what we ran the dogs through for blinds.


Roughly, how wide and how long are the strips of cover? I have some really big strips (roughly 120 yards x 30 yards) that I will be reducing to smaller strips and patches, so I'm trying to figure out how big/small to make them and how to shape them (I know that circles and triangles of cover are in my dogs' future!).
FTGoldens


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hmmm. That field is really huge and the strips of cover wrap around the whole field and they follow the slopes. If you zoom in you will see they are not straight they are rolling strips and are endlessly going. They are about 15 feet mowed between them. Maybe ten, I'm not sure but they are thin, maybe 2 to three feet of cover that makes the strips. 
This photo only shows half of of the field. behind us the strips carry on and wrap around a point of the field that is a bowl shape of slopes backing up to another tree line. The strips roll against the bowl making dogs want to square even more. 
That field is the field of hell. Lots of work for the dogs to hold their lines! IN fact, that long mark, the way the strips were, it made Belle follow the strips instead of hold her line and proof was also influenced to follow as well. We had a strip of cover going straight to the gun, so the dogs didn't want to hold their angle up to the mark, instead following that cover that led them to back side the gunner.


----------



## krazybronco2

FTGoldens said:


> Roughly, how wide and how long are the strips of cover? I have some really big strips (roughly 120 yards x 30 yards) that I will be reducing to smaller strips and patches, so I'm trying to figure out how big/small to make them and how to shape them (I know that circles and triangles of cover are in my dogs' future!).
> FTGoldens


if you look right in front of the line were there is a strip of cover on the left side of the pic and strip of cover on the right side of the pic that is what every row looks like from one end of the field to the other end of the field


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

What a wonderful day. Beautiful weather and warm mid afternoon but cool in the morning. 

First set up was a delayed triple all left to right throws. So The first long mark, then turn to the right and the go bird is on a mound. Sent Proof and he nailed it, comes back and I tell him easy and in the middle a gunner stands up and throws a bird in the cover. Sent Proof and he nailed it, he might cheat water but in cover he is pretty steady, and then he came back and I told him where's your watch bird and he looked out and I said good and sent him. **** he did so good, he just hauled butt and went a bit wide, thinking he is slightly staying away from the old fall but took a good angle and ran right up to his bird. I was so happy, he had no go'd on something similar last week. Then Went down and did a LONG single. Took a bit to get him to look out because to his right were two guns for a double. So he went but head swung a bit, then I sent him he just lined that bird, came back and had a short memory bird and a long go bird. He took a gorgeous line to the long bird but missed it a few feet and ran long. Hunted a bit in some cover and made his way back down. Never went behind the gun. Then came in to NAIL his short go bird.
So for Proof knowing the consequences a bit better on no go gave him the chance to just not overthink and GO! and when he just went he nailed everything. So little man build up some confidence. 

Then Old Proofers ran his first two water blinds. They were crazy for beginners but my trainer likes to see what they can do first and he thought proof could handle it. But both of us were curious to see what little man would do. And Proof did great!! He took off and ran down a hill at an angle and he went int he water! with a dive! And then he started swimming and took my casts in the water and up on land ect. It was great! He did get a little nutty up on the land but got control and finished it. The second one was way over his level but but he took all my handles and never gave up and at the end I let him get off a bit. he did good. Very proud of my proofers. 
Went and did more yard work... 
First photo his first series the line is the other side of the duck rack so there was a lot of angle on the marks except for the long bird. These are his blinds


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Wow!!! Another great day for Proofers. Weather was beautiful after the fog finally lifted....

First set up was a fairly hard, tight double with converging marks. The short bird to the right and the long memory bird to the left. The short go bird was fairly straight forward. Landing behind a hay bale etc and some cover. standard stuff. To the memory bird there was a mound and some slopes pushing the dog to back side the gun. Proof came up and he is revving to go. All the yard work has him all go go go and he wasn't steady. So had to get some sits in at the line. Then he took off got his bird fine, comes back and leaves for go hill but totally goes around the mound and fell to the suction. Gets behind the gun, sit...no no here here nic nic brought him in had him get arm from BB and then he took off and lined his duck. Came back and ran a blind directly to the left of the old fall. Proof did good, only had one cast off the suction of the long mark. then took off and then over ran my cast into cover but as I brought him out he got it.

Second set up was a double again, long bird into corner bank of pond, short go bird to the left of it with the bird just falling on land in cover. Proof ran up through the cover but missed it ran past flipped and got his bird, long bird was a hard long angle into and proof did good then got to the other side but that little stinker knew to stay in the water and swam up until he got just past the point he needed to be past to get away with it....the trainer laughs that I'm gonna catch him one of these days! And sure enough he passed the duck down on the water's edge because he got out too early. So he ran up but then came back down and grabbed it. Good boy, bud, you're start getting it. 
Then ran two bucket blinds, one of which was in the shade when Proof came up so he couldn't see it. It was so far, maybe 350 yards or more. But it went over a steep creek. Proof saw his first one but I don't think he realized that is the blind so he took off and veered left. Cast him and the ran to the bucket. Second one he couldn't see it. He ran down but got down in the ditch and came up down the shore then was not sure to go across. i moved closer but finally he took a back and got across. not great but let him roll since he got over the ditch. Then at that moment I was going to stop him he saw the bucket and figured it out ran to it and finished great with lots of momentum! good stuff!! 
Did some more yard work and came home. Tomorrow its supposed to rain so I'm going to work on OB at home, his sits and heels have gotten a little sloppy....I want to use some happy treats for that.


----------



## FTGoldens

Thanks for sharing Shelby.
Your notes/training journal could be deemed a learning tool for folks who want to know what it takes to train a high rolling field trial dog. 
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133

Shelby,
I'm living vicariously through you. I wish you could video your training days. It would be so much fun to see!


----------



## krazybronco2

FTGoldens said:


> Thanks for sharing Shelby.
> Your notes/training journal could be deemed a learning tool for folks who want to know what it takes to train a high rolling field trial dog.
> FTGoldens


i never knew how hard it would be to run with the "big dogs" until i went and day trained with the young dog trainer and really ran his setups and how he corrects dogs. it is amazing at how fast these high rolling dogs progress and he isnt prepping this dogs for derbies and Qs he is preparing them for All Age work from the day they arrive at the kennel. 

MoP did a hell of a job doing it by herself with wingers and some tshirts on a blind pole. but now that she has started with a young dog trainer holy cow at what she and Proof can do is unreal. used to be i would push her now she has a darn bull dozier and shoving me to do things with my young dog i didnt think i could do. 

MOP you rock HOMIE!!!!


----------



## K9-Design

MoP is a naturally gifted trainer and is now partnered with a naturally gifted dog. They're gonna be dangerous!! Hopefully she blows through QAA and a mere mortal like me won't have to compete against her


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

aww thanks you guys. Im very lucky that I had so many of you supporting me and pushing me. I have a few people that I don't see in person but they spend countless time on the Internet mentoring me as well. And now, I don't know how I got so very lucky, have this dog with these amazing mentors helping me. It is more than a novice like me could ever dream to have with her first dog. Proof has really opened up the doors for me. It is so exciting. And I love that my trainer, who is an amazing young dog trainer, always treats proof like a dog not like a "golden." He thinks of Proof as a great DOG, not golden. It is so exciting and I've learned so much from him and from another great that mentors me as well. And it is hard and I'm experiencing all these struggles for the first time while they tell me that is how all dogs are which really encourages me. They also take the time to explain to me what I'm trying to teach them and why its important. Its very cool! I don't take it for granted at all!!


----------



## krazybronco2

MillionsofPeaches said:


> aww thanks you guys. Im very lucky that I had so many of you supporting me and pushing me. I have a few people that I don't see in person but they spend countless time on the Internet mentoring me as well. And now, I don't know how I got so very lucky, have this dog with these amazing mentors helping me. It is more than a novice like me could ever dream to have with her first dog. Proof has really opened up the doors for me. It is so exciting. And I love that my trainer, who is an amazing young dog trainer, always treats proof like a dog not like a "golden." He thinks of Proof as a great DOG, not golden. It is so exciting and I've learned so much from him and from another great that mentors me as well. And it is hard and I'm experiencing all these struggles for the first time while they tell me that is how all dogs are which really encourages me. They also take the time to explain to me what I'm trying to teach them and why its important. Its very cool! *I don't take it for granted at all!!*


and if you do im taking back the yeti cup and giving to J! HAHAHA


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

So today was cold, brrr with a very strong wind. 

Pulled up and ran Proof on a hard set of singles. Long gun was super far out and in a valley with hay bales all around throwing behind a bush running past a short gun that is up on a hill. Almost all the dogs including proof ran towards the fall and then at the crevice of these slopes squared up to the short gun fall. no here, nic, here, nic and then rerun it. I think Proof got it on the second run, but I can't remember for sure, so many dogs I forget they almost all do the same things. Run Proof on the short gun and he lined it no issues. 
Second was a set of three blinds. Middle first, then right and then go to the long blind on the right. That was meant to be a key hole through hay bales. Well first blind proof ran out and sort of popped half way at the bottom of a valley but I said back and he kept running. Sat him cast him angle right and he got his blind with that cast. Second pulled a perfect line all the way up to the tree line and then started veering off so I sat him. he scalloped back to where he wanted and sat him again , here here, sat him and cast him over and he got his blind. Third long one I moved up but not close enough so he darted over to the right of the hay bale. At that point I wanted to keep up his momentum. So I ignored the key hole part and just gave him a long left cast to push him up the hill and he took it for a long time. Sat him gave him another long right cast and he took that to right where he was supposed to bu then he fell to some hay bales and sniffed. Sat him gave him a back he turned the wrong way went around the hay bales and then I sat him. It took two more casts and he got his blind. 
Third set up was a hip pocket that was pretty tight actually. So had hard time getting Proof off of the short bird but did, he watched and then moved over did short bird and he got his go bird. Came back watched a silent throw of the bird and then went ran up got his bird. 
So pretty nice little day though it was cold!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today I trained with Ben and just did concepts for for Bodey but they were good for the other dogs as well. Wanted to work the man on his BIRTHDAY! My proofers is one year old today!
Beautiful weather, chilly with some wind but nothing like it was yesterday.

So first set up was a hip pocket type thing but we only had one of us to throw so we compromised. The marks were short, around 100 yards but they were tight and strategically placed with the long bird tight to the back of the short gun. 

So I got up to the line and had proof look long, so practiced that with that short gun in his face. Then I had Ben throw the long bird. Proof turned behind him and we ran a very easy blind that was put behind a thicker cover patch. Came back and then Ben was at the short gun so easy mark, Proof got that came back and where is you watch bird, looked long and then I sent him. He took the side of the hay bale I wish he had't but hugged it and ran right to the bird. 
Turned around and did a similar set up with just singles, short gun first. Shorter marks again. He did great. 
Then moved to some bucket blinds. Worked up close to a set of trees for him to go through. Moved back and reran it and did that a couple times until Proof was going and coming through the trees. Then turned and ran another bucket blind with the trees much closer to the blind this time, and the line far to see if the concept was understood. Proof went through them, so yay. 
Then went down and reran the super long water blind that he did last week but put a bucket up for it. I love how he dives in the water even on a blind! This time he swam and took two casts in the bigger water, swam to the dike, got out and saw the bucket and jumped in and didn't cheat the water!! Yay!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today Proofers did pretty good. It was a coldish day and mostly cloudy. 
First set up was a torturous gun down slopes with mowed strips also pushing them down. Gunner on the upward slope throwing right to left. a big flyer station up to the left throwing right to left and another bird way in the middle like a tight hip pocket also throwing right to left. 
We were running the dogs all differently based on head swinging or whatnot on the far right hard gun. Proof fell into the head swinging category. So he watched the bird go down but immediately turned his head and then wouldn't come back to here off that flyer station. So he got sent took off then switched to the flyer area. Got a pretty big correction on that one. Come back in, watched the whole bird go off again and was sent. Took a very similar line as the rest of the dogs and let himself backside the gun. Luckily, though, quickly recovered and grabbed his bird. didn't Correct for the back siding this time due to his prior correction and he did pretty good pulling back around. Then came back the flyer. He got one that was flapping, he hammered it. Last was the long middle bird. It was a hard one as the dog had to really dig to hold his angled line up that slope while losing sight of the gun. Proof nailed it! Yay, he took a great line and stayed close to the flyer station. I was very pleased. The pro thinks he is only half way trained as he still turned his head and thought about it. He said if he had flared it he would have known not to go near the station. But to me they are the same thing. One day is thinking about it and reacts to flaring it, the other thinks about it and turns his head towards the gun but never veers off line. I'm not expert so I'm sure there is an explanation for this. 
Second set up was a blind that was running behind the gun going up several humps uphill. Proof actually "lined it" and when I say lined it he never got a whistle because his line kept pushing up and though not straight and then ended up bananaing up from the hill and going straight to the blind. Always nice to keep that momentum going even it it's not a straight line. Second was the gun throwing the bird which landed downhill in a deep strip of cover. Boy if the dog didn't push up and didn't want to get in cover he had a big big hunt. Proof did go straight to the fall which was in the deep cover. He seems to love to hunt cover so he had a super tight hunt and grabbed his bird. I was very happy about that. Then he ran a super super long blind past the the fall to the left. Proof got past that fine and did pretty good but after about 300 yards which also happened to be going uphill now he started breaking down a bit. After a lot of whistles and me moving up about 100 yards he got his blind. 
He did really great. It seems like now that we haven't had any no go's lately we've been able to get back to learning. Things are starting to click in his head. I'm very proud of how hard he works and the effort he always gives. He seems like the kind of dog that enjoys the game so much he's willing to learn the rules. He is a great little dog.


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Yay, he took a great line and stayed close to the flyer station. I was very pleased. The pro thinks he is only half way trained as he still turned his head and thought about it. He said if he had flared it he would have known not to go near the station. But to me they are the same thing. One day is thinking about it and reacts to flaring it, the other thinks about it and turns his head towards the gun but never veers off line.


I say "hogwash" to the pro (okay, I know he's the pro and is probably good, but I'll nonetheless express my humble : opinion on this ... I don't mind being wrong :doh: ).

I would say "Super Job Proof" for NOT flaring! It's easy to teach a dog to not return to an old fall if you're not concerned about developing flaring! But to teach that concept and retain the confidence/courage to pass nearby the old fall and continue on his merry way to the long mark is something that ain't easy. It's a difficult balance (lots of concepts must be taught with great attention to maintaining balance). And I've seen in more than one dog the tendency to begin flaring the short mark while en route to a longer mark EVEN IF the trainer has conscientiously and strictly avoided applying pressure at or near a short gunner.

FTGoldens


----------



## krazybronco2

FTGoldens said:


> I say "hogwash" to the pro (okay, I know he's the pro and is probably good, but I'll nonetheless express my humble : opinion on this ... I don't mind being wrong :doh: ).
> 
> I would say "Super Job Proof" for NOT flaring! It's easy to teach a dog to not return to an old fall if you're not concerned about developing flaring! But to teach that concept and retain the confidence/courage to pass nearby the old fall and continue on his merry way to the long mark is something that ain't easy. It's a difficult balance (lots of concepts must be taught with great attention to maintaining balance). And I've seen in more than one dog the tendency to begin flaring the short mark while en route to a longer mark EVEN IF the trainer has conscientiously and strictly avoided applying pressure at or near a short gunner.
> 
> FTGoldens


I was thinking the same thing! to have a dog run tight to a short gun and not flair on the way to the long gun to me means the dog is confident in where it is going. but that is how i see it and could be wrong about that.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

well he said it was because Proof looked over at the short gun while running past it. Meaning he wasn't perfectly confident yet and thinking about it. But to me the dog that is flaring is also thinking about it, you know? Both dogs are not fully trained as he would call it. I guess I'd rather have the dog that runs close and keeps his line than the dog that flares even if he is looking at it. Just as long as he doesn't act on it. 

but I could be wrong. It is an interesting subject


----------



## FTGoldens

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I guess I'd rather have the dog that runs close and keeps his line than the dog that flares even if he is looking at it. Just as long as he doesn't act on it.


---me too---


----------



## gdgli

MillionsofPeaches said:


> well he said it was because Proof looked over at the short gun while running past it. Meaning he wasn't perfectly confident yet and thinking about it. But to me the dog that is flaring is also thinking about it, you know? Both dogs are not fully trained as he would call it. I guess I'd rather have the dog that runs close and keeps his line than the dog that flares even if he is looking at it. Just as long as he doesn't act on it.
> 
> but I could be wrong. It is an interesting subject



Of course he looked over at the short gun. He is smart, isn't he? He was just checking his bearings so he wouldn't make a mistake.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was mid 70's mostly overcast. Pretty decent wind. Worked a water set up first. 

First bird was mid range length going left to right, losing sight of the gun, coming out of the water with the short bird, right to them, blazing white in all its glory. Proof just did awesome. He was taking a fantastic line to the corner end of the pond but there was about 5 of hydro plant (don't remember the name) and Proof squared at the end I think because of it or maybe not, he is sneaky at getting out just right in front of the gun. This time he was still way way in front of the gun on of his personal bests on that. He ran past that short gun and lined the hell of the bird and snatched it right up. Second easy bird, left to right, and into another pond separated by a dike. Proof didn't cheat the other pond and got right in and got right to his bird. ON the way back, he dropped the bird to poop and then finished and started rolling all over the ground. UGH....why! Got on him for it after a toot toot didn't break his euphoria. After that, he got a bit squirrely at the line for the third long bird and I told the gunner to make noise. I got him by the tab and tried to not make a bit stink about it and just ignored him. Told hm to watch for his bird. It was all the way at the third pond, separated by another dike by down the shoreline. He marked it really well, took off, ran all the way down the land and entered not terribly. He should have gotten in before a hay bale but instead got in after it. Didn't make a stink because of what had just happened at the line but he went on to nail that bird to. All three of those birds he marked like a mofo. 
Second series. Watched the long bird go down in cover. left to right. 
Turned and ran a treacherous 280 yard or more blind through hay bales and slopes. It took a lot of work but got him there. Then came back watched a shorter bird go down, right to left and picked that up. Then had to remember the long bird after all that blind work. Sent him and he immediately started for the short bird. I stopped him right away and relined him and he went on to remember the long bird and picked it up. I got in trouble for that one. I don't know what I stopped him early but I should have waited for him to be committed in the area before bringing him back. I don't know what I was thinking!! Oh well, Proof had a decent training day. I am the one that needs a lot of work, ha ha!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was a nutty set up. off and on cloudy, humid and 75, storm moving in so pretty windy. 
I say it is a nutty set up because when I first started training with these amazing field trainers, I thought their set ups were crazy hard. I had never seen anything so hard before in hunt tests. Then when Proof started running them and actually bringing back the chickens, I was amazed. But now Proof and the other young dogs are moving past those and the set ups are only getting harder. Also I'm seeing how the pieces are fitting together. All the concepts are meshing. What is really really nuts? Is realizing that this is just the beginning if we continue on this road. 

So revisted a similar set up that we've done before but in a slightly different line and as well, we did this delayed triple. ( I think that is what it is called) The middle long mark was much further out too. 

So first watch the super long mark go down. this is the mark that the gun is so far back behind this very big mound. They go down a steep hill to the water, swim across, and have to go super long past a short gun to a gun they cannot see until they get up a couple of slopes. 
Proof watches the long bird go down. He did pretty good this time looking long. Okay, went down, turn to the right and in another pond watch a bird go down. This mark is his nemesis I swear. It cuts one corner of the pond, then goes over dike and down to the bottom pond and cuts that opposite corner to go out to the mark which landed in some cover. Well, Mr. Cheater. I swear. I sent him, took his angle down the slope then ran right past that water. Stopped and corrected brought him back. He did this like 4 or 5 times!! He has done this same type mark over and over. I think I will just have to work hard on cheating with him for the rest of my life. 
Comes back in and is heeled to mark a third bird going down on a third pond to the left. Bird falls right to left and across the two corners of the ponds. This time, he did really really great. Even over exaggerated the water on the second pond. Coming back, thought he might try to cheat but nope. Comes back and has to remember that very long bird that he saw so long ago. 
Lined him up and he did pick out the gun but trainer wanted arm since he had burned up so much memory on the cheating. BB gives arm and Proof goes downhill and across water. Instead of taking the right line he swam hard to the corner of the pond. ha ha. that kind of made me laugh. The trainer said he is trying to be a good dog doing what he knows to do, go to the corner of the pond. But NEVER in his life has he gone to the corner of the pond. He's always gotten out a few feet before. That is the running joke, we will catch him one day getting out early but so far he has always slid by. Perhaps this million times of cheating and getting corrected will resonate?? I doubt it. 

Anyway He was behind the gun doing that but it was okay this mark was really tough. He got out and ran but there was a tractor loading hay bales that was to the left of the gun. They had just shown up. Proof saw that white truck and started running towards it so the BB made some noise and proof turned and ran around and got his bird. Normally would have let him hunt on that one but didn't want him going to that truck and getting hurt. 

Anyway, that is all we did today. It took 5 hours to run this set up. LOL. 

I did learn some good training on corrections on cheating. A lot of dogs were cheating, (not like Proof who wouldn't give that cheat up) and I also worked hard on correcting on the way back. You know what is amazing. The way that the trainer understands how to train a dog. So on the cheat back, The trainer said be ready he is going to cheat this corner coming back. So he walked me through specifically and the odd thing is that the dog knows what to do. I sat him and then gave a small nick and then set him on a straight back.....Totally not the right way to go or anything but sure enough Proof didn't take the straight back, he went straight into the water....Isn't that weird? You would think you would want to give an over into the water but nope!! totally counter intuitive.


----------



## K9-Design

WOWWWWWWW crazy setup is right. WTG Shelby 
Thanks for the pic


----------



## hollyk

Holy Smokes!!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133

Do you bring your binoculars to see what the heck your dog is doing? Or do you have bird boys that can call you in the walkie talkie and say hey? I look at the cheating corner and have no clue how I would keep a dog from not cheating, wow! You are doing amazing stuff!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha! I was just thinking I need to use binoculars now. My glasses do not cut it. I am going to get some new ones this April with my next exam so maybe that will help.

As far as the cheating stuff. that is why it took 5 hours to get this set up done. Almost all the dogs cheated and it is tedious training them not to cheat those corners but it has to be done. IN fact, these dogs have all be taught not to cheat, this is called, holiday season and pups getting loose. I guess you just have to keep on them forever. That is why it drives me nuts when people are all saying you shouldn't correct your dog until they have the cheating concepts 100% among other concepts. These are DOGS. They will NEVER have something down 100%. Shoot, us as people don't do stuff 100% all the time. Now, of course they should be taught what the concept is, but as far as having them 100% proofed....that will NEVER happen in the field. Too many other factors change every time and its impossible to proof it 100%. Therefore you must just maintain it with corrections or show them that yes, this is a new situation and corner but you still need to do it the way we taught you on that other pond...ha ha.


----------



## Alaska7133

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I guess you just have to keep on them forever. That is why it drives me nuts when people are all saying you shouldn't correct your dog until they have the cheating concepts 100% among other concepts. These are DOGS. They will NEVER have something down 100%. Shoot, us as people don't do stuff 100% all the time. Now, of course they should be taught what the concept is, but as far as having them 100% proofed....that will NEVER happen in the field. Too many other factors change every time and its impossible to proof it 100%. Therefore you must just maintain it with corrections or show them that yes, this is a new situation and corner but you still need to do it the way we taught you on that other pond...ha ha.


 Thank you for saying this. Sometimes I feel like people really think that once the dog has been trained for XYZ in the field it's concrete and you shouldn't have to revisit it. They are dogs and we are human and we all make mistakes.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yes, you will have to revisit certain things for the dog's career. And also, it is impossible to create a viable FIELD dog without a lot of training and corrections. Remember, if you are playing this game realize the dogs are competing, not going against a standard. I want to play this game. Proof is capable of playing this game. I am willing to train the way he needs to be trained as long as he doesn't show signs of being sick of it. I'm not in this to just dabble and see how he will do at a derby. I'm in it to win. I can't afford to just play and have fun for the heck of it at a derby. Shoot, I can set up my own "derby" doubles and just have fun around here. If I am going to enter him I darn well want to know that he is capable of placing otherwise its just too much money to play. I know we may never place at all but by golly if we are going to enter we are going to be as prepared as possible and if he isn't cutting it at training, then I'm not going to waste my money at a test. And the training we are doing now is what is necessary to even finish a derby let alone place.


----------



## K9-Design

Woooooo get it girl!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyk

Yes Ma'am. 
A while back I think it was FT Golden who said something long the lines that if you want to shoot for FC/AFC then you have to start from the get go not a year down the line. I love how you are going after it. These setups you are running are amazing.I'm learning so much from your posts. Although not at this level you are making me think about my own training. A lot of the time I'm yep,yep,yep I get what she is doing but sometimes I have to try and wrap my head around it. This is a good thing.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Holly sometimes I don't have my head wrapped about it either. no wait, sometimes isn't the right word. I would say nearly 50% of the time! If there is anything I write that sounds confusing just ask me. Its hard for me to portray exactly what we do on this journal.


----------



## krazybronco2

you keep doing what you do! Proofers is an awesome dog! you will be on the derby list in no time just keep training and pushing (i know you will) but i know you are trying you hardest and you have really become a student of the game you have taught me a lot in the last few months! keep up the good work and I'm your second biggest supporter behind matt!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I love ya, Ben! xoxox


----------



## K9-Design

Group hug!!!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awwww ha ha ha!! LOVE IT


----------



## hollyk

Screw the hug. Group training day!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Oh how I wish!!!


----------



## krazybronco2

hollyk said:


> Screw the hug. Group training day!


come to GA and it is game on!!! i have access to some thunder guns we could get a lot done!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was the first time we went out in awhile as its rained so much lately. I think its been 4 days. Proof has been antsy to run outside. 

High around 50 with light wind and teetering between overcast and sunny. 

Met Ben and had Bodey in mind when set up the first ABCD drill. i like the shorter distances for Proof on the weekends. It allows him to concentrate on the concepts he already should know, without the distance. Kind of like refresher courses. Polishing. He always does really well on the concepts and it is like a great confidence booster for him in my opinion. 

First set up two bucket blinds from the mound between the hay bales. Proof didn't want to go through them but I didn't really press it as much as just got him out there. He had a harder time with the second blind as he wanted to suck to the first blind. 

Second set up a nice ABCD drill. short, long, long, short. First A and B two converging, second C and D, hip pocket. 
Then we moved over to a great double, that I'm sure has a name but it was like an along the shore set up but on land. Little longer distances, not for Bodey. Proof did great, couldn't ask for better. Ran past the short gun like it didn't exist, ha ha. 

then we set up a hard blind that went down the hill up the hill and cross the path twice and had a tree that the dog needed to run close past. Proof was good in the beginning and I got him on the right side of the tree but after that it was a mess. I couldn't see him behind the tree at all as the leaves were covering him from sight but whatever, got him to it, more like a free for all but anyway...something to work on. 

then I ran a pattern blind with a cone between the hay bales. Moving the line so that the hole was tighter and tighter and running very close to a closer hay bale. Eventually ending up very tight with the starting point on the mound. He did great. I felt I had more room to correct him as he knew where he was going so if he didn't tuck in tight I could say, hey now, you know where you're going, ha ha ha. 

After that I just let him run around while I picked up and got ready to go. He had a nice time. Its been so rainy he just enjoyed rolling in the dry grass.


----------



## krazybronco2

getting better at drawing on your pics!


----------

